# Finding a balance with discus



## Simon (10 Apr 2014)

Can I ask you experienced guys for some help please?

I'm awaiting the delivery of a new tank - 370L 40" long 30" deep x 19". My plan is to keep a few cory's. shoal of rummy nose and cardinals, along with 6 Stendker discus.

I want to keep a thin layer of sand as substrate and only plant on some large pieces of wood with narrow java fern and mosses. The tank will get a vac and 30% WC twice a week.

Over the past year I've had great success keeping 2 small tanks using Easy Carbo and Tropica ferts, both dosed daily. It seems evident that consistancy is key to keeping algae at bay. Can I apply the same formula successfully to the discus tank? Never used C02 and have a lot of concerns about this on the discus. Also does the dosing need to reflect the rich discus diet?

Due to the higher temp will I have to get some surface agitation or oxygen flow into the tank?


----------



## Edvet (10 Apr 2014)

It should work, Use low light, and ferts low dose after each wc. Stendkers are good fish, especially if they are big. Feed the fish heavily if they are still growing. Keep at 27/28 degrees celcius.What filter will you be using?
You can chuck in some floaters to get some more plantmass in the tank.


----------



## Simon (10 Apr 2014)

Thanks Edvet. I will be using a 2217 external and also an internal as back up and to add some more flow. Lighting - I have 2 Beamswork LEDS, one 12" and 1 18" The Stendkers will be 12cm solids and solid snakeskins.


----------



## Edvet (10 Apr 2014)

What are you going to feed them with?
What do you mean internal as backup?


----------



## Simon (10 Apr 2014)

Edvet said:


> What are you going to feed them with?
> What do you mean internal as backup?


Beefheart
Internal power filter


----------



## Edvet (10 Apr 2014)

Beautifull things can be made. I would put the light  in front of the middle and aim it a bit backwards: less light on the frontpane (less cleaning)[DOUBLEPOST=1397140465][/DOUBLEPOST]I am not a fan of beefheart. If possible i would feed them mosquitolarvae (red,white and black) and mysis, much more natural food. Remember you don't have to feed thousands of them like Stendker or Jack Watley. I never saw a lot of dead cows in their natural habitat

How is your tapwater?[DOUBLEPOST=1397140615][/DOUBLEPOST]Can't resist to put in pics of my old setup":


----------



## Simon (10 Apr 2014)

Nice. Are these all yours Edvet?

There was an article on Practical Fishkeeping a while back, a tank make-over for a guy who's a minor celeb, from, I think, 5th Gear. This was mainly planting on wood and looked fantastic...that's more what I want to achieve.


----------



## Edvet (10 Apr 2014)

nah just the bottom one


----------



## Mick.Dk (10 Apr 2014)

Simon - maybe have an inspiration-look at german Adrie Baumann's scape. I think it's called "River bank" or something alike. Sorry, I'm not able to put a link up !!
Mick.


----------



## flygja (11 Apr 2014)

Since your plant choices can be grown in a low-tech tank, you should consider a low-tech setup. Less lights, no CO2. With all the discus and feeding, there will be enough macro nutrients in the water column. Might just need to add some trace or NO3 once a week.


----------



## Simon (11 Apr 2014)

flygja said:


> Since your plant choices can be grown in a low-tech tank, you should consider a low-tech setup. Less lights, no CO2. With all the discus and feeding, there will be enough macro nutrients in the water column. Might just need to add some trace or NO3 once a week.


Would this give me the rich growth that I want though? Also, I'm guessing it would be very slow growth.


----------

